# Lunch Time Trail cam pics



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

While we were all working, these guys decided they wanted a snack.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

gotta love apples for deer! they eat em good out where i hunt and no trouble gettin a doe for the freezer, but aint seen any with a rack like that 11 point......yet


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

them are some nice bucks... shooters for sure


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Is that the new Bushnell trophy cam?


----------

